
Ask HN: What is the best lib for scientific computation in JavaScript? - timqian
I have spent one afternoon searching for this, end up with this list:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;timqian&#x2F;scientific-computation-libs-in-javascript<p>Are there any better libs I have missed?
======
brudgers
I fear that "scientific computation in Javascript" is an example of Atwood's
Law [1]. The lack of popular resources may reflect the wisdom of crowds.

[1]: any application that can be written in JavaScript, will eventually be
written in JavaScript. [http://blog.codinghorror.com/the-principle-of-least-
power/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/the-principle-of-least-power/)

